# workbench started



## jxmcguire1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Finally got started, just cut the leg material. Will glue up tomorrow.

[attachment=3839]

Legs to be 5 1/2 x 5 1/4 x 23 1/2.

Short n stubby.


----------



## jxmcguire1 (Apr 4, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::morning2: How thick is your top going to be, thats some heafty legs, an I hope you are not using P :i_dunno:
> Roy



I have a lot of pine, culls from the home store, bought as a lot for 25 dollars, but no, the bench is only using oak, mostly red oak, but some white oak, since that's what I have.

The top will be made from 1x6 red oak, standing on edge, so I guess the top will be about 5 1/2 inches thick, 6 feet long and two feet wide. The stretchers will be made the same way as the legs, though they should probably run horizontally rather than vertically. There are two vises available, one is from harbor freight, the other from one of the online stores. But not to get ahead of myself here . . .


----------



## firemedic (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow! That's going to be a THICK top bench! You'll probably need to taper out the holes from below to allow things like holdfasts to wedge properly.

The lower left portion of the picture is 3.5x3.5 and 6x6 white oak slotted to be my new bench :)

I'm looking forward to following your progress!


----------



## firemedic (Apr 4, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> Nice there Tom where you using 6 x 6 at
> Roy



Legs :)

I don't want to hijack his thread though, I've been to blame for that before. I'll start one in a couple months once all this oak is stable.

We need more build pictures! :)


----------

